# Tow package question



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

On the Build Q7 site, it lists the optional tow package as:
"With a manual towing bracket with removeable and lockable ball head, this electrically controlled system can be swiveled in and out via a button in the luggage compartment."
Is this similar to the Euro Touareg option. Is it really available in the U.S.? Has anyone seen it?
Also, does ordering the increased towing package or the third row seat reduce the fuel tank size?
Thanks.


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

i have seen the electric one on the Q7 in the audi forum in London, I didn't even know it had one until he pressed the buttom and it came out, if you search for Q7 in the audi forum I posted pictures at the rear (without the towbar showing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rahooo)*

Motorized one will not be sold in the USA, though a hitch will be standard on all US Q7s.
If you want to see the motorized one in operation, go here...
http://video.google.com/videop...di+q7


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]ourtitude)*

George...do you know if the US spec Q7's will have that square female-receptacle (don't laugh!) type towing connection instead of the ball-mount variety? Do you know what I'm talking about? It's the kind that would accept a rear bike carrier.
Thanks.


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Motorized one will not be sold in the USA, though a hitch will be standard on all US Q7s.
If you want to see the motorized one in operation, go here...
http://video.google.com/videop...di+q7

That's what I thought. It's odd that they list it on audiusa.com as an option for the U.S.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rheudabaga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rheudabaga* »_George...do you know if the US spec Q7's will have that square female-receptacle (don't laugh!) type towing connection instead of the ball-mount variety? Do you know what I'm talking about? It's the kind that would accept a rear bike carrier.
Thanks.

Good question. I'll have to ask. I don't know off hand, but I'd guess yes. The ball in the vid is Euro spec.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey George,
You mentioned that the hitch is standard. So the option on the premium is only for the towing increase capacity? cause I didnt pick that,hmmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alex911s)*

Yeah. Option is to upgrade to higher weight limit.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]) tow hitch "not" standard*

It appears that previous info is incorrect. Many who have received a Q7 in the USA already, who did not order it with the tow package, have no hitch. I wonder if it was standard only on the premium? Who has the definitive answer.


----------



## callawhiteq7 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]) tow hitch "not" standard (kirklake13)*

My Q7 does not have a hitch (not that I needed one).


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Not all Audi Q7's have the towing hitch. The ones that will have it will have the "female-receptacle". This is standard across all domestic towing accplications, though the size of the reciever will differ from larger to smaller vehicles.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

The towing package increases the capacity up to 6,600lbs because of the following:
larger radiator for the Q7
a transmission oil cooler is added
all the electrical connections are pre-wired from the factory for trailor lights and the PIN connector
None of the Q7's come with a hitch from the factory UNLESS they are ordered with the Tow package. You can now buy the hitch from the parts department and have it installed to tow the 5,500lb capacity.


----------

